# intercooler install



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys im not getting one yet but im just trying to find out about how much it would cost to have some one install a fmic. because it looks like its going to be hard (especially with engine in the car) and i dont trust myself installing it myself haha. thanks


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is not hard. And what do you mean hard because the engine is in the car? How does that effect it? And how would you run piping with the engine out?

Cost depends on whether you buy a complete intercooler kit, or buy a core and have the piping made. Kit will cost over a grand, and the core with piping will be around 500.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

my friend has an sti and he is selling his old intercooler because he is getting a front mount will that one fit on mine


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That is a top mount intercooler.... No. 

Yes it would work. Yes it would be a waste of time though.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what about if i get one off of one of the newer supras and get the piping how much could i get it installed for


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

between $5 and $5000.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope you mean have the shop bend the tubing....

Because if you can't fit basically a bigger intake on your car.. you suck


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

dude i dont know anything about installing an intercooler or what to connect it to.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ummmm.... well.... maybe you shouldn't own a turboed car in the first place... Or maybe you should go READ a bit.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

or maybe you could stop have pms


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nah. I agree with asleepz. you need to read.

try reading http://www.howstuffworks.com

there is actually some information on intercoolers.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i just wanted to know the sequence is it intake into intercooler to turbo. is that it. oh ya and this will be a front mount do any of you know of any intercoolers from other cars that can fit nicely in the front mount position.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

outlet of turbo/hot pipe -> intercooler -> throttle body....


Now.. So your going to add something that you have no idea what it actually does or how it does it. And expect good results?

Good luck.. I may "PMS" but seeing someone act ignorant when trying to give good advice is really not a thing I look for around here. Put it this way, you have one less person to help you out.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i just wanted to know the sequence is it intake into intercooler to turbo. is that it. oh ya and this will be a front mount do any of you know of any intercoolers from other cars that can fit nicely in the front mount position.


Since you're incapable of actually searching for yourself, here is the direct link:
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/turbo7.htm


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

you guys didn't have to help me if it annoys you that much, i mean isn't this place for asking questions about our cars


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> you guys didn't have to help me if it annoys you that much, i mean isn't this place for asking questions about our cars



and isn't this the place where you maybe should learn a thing or two about the subject in the first place so you don't look like a total tard when replied apon?

I mean WTF, you didn't even know where the intercooler went in the intake tubing...

Ricers at least know that much.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Most of us here have a basic understanding of how things work. If you hadn't noticed, we spend most of our time either diagnosing problems or discussing BPU mods. Most of us have been under the hood for at least 10 years or more. (Except asleep, unless he was crawling around under cars fetching bolts for his dad when he was 5....) And we know how to plumb intercoolers. 

Sometimes these guys can be a bit harsh, but I agree that you need to learn a few basics first. You can't come in here asking if your friends top mount intercooler will fit and not expect a little negative feedback.


----------

